# Tom G Laury



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

I made a large purchase of bee equipment this spring, Some of it was assembled shastina boxes which Tom handles, When I was having trouble getting trucking lined up Tom was very flexible in working with the trucking company in scheduling the various pickups. I would deal with him again in a minute . thanks very much... George B


----------

